# New Zealand aims to increase its overseas student population



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand has launched a multimillion dollar campaign to attract more foreign students who want to study in the country. The $40 million programme will include scholarships for overseas students and is particularly aimed at attracting students from key markets such as China, India, south east Asia and South America. Tertiary Education, Skills and Employment [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand aims to increase its overseas student population...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

